# Aalangeln im See



## Trollwut (7. April 2014)

Da ich jetzt schon von einigen Boardies gefragt wurde, wie ich es schaffe, doch relativ erfolgreich auf Aal zu sein, möchte ich hier einfach mal "meine" Grundregeln fürs Aalangeln in einem See niederschreiben. Evtl bringt's ja dem ein oder anderen was.
Natürlich treffen die Sachen exakt auf meinen See zu, woanders kann es durchaus anders sein, aber ein Versuch kostet ja nichts.


Ähnlich wie Karpfen ziehen die Aale nachts auf Futtersuche durch den See. Hier haben die einzelnen Fische auch ihre genauen Routen. Bei mir vergehen in etwa von Biss zu Biss 2 Stunden, das wird also in etwa die Zeit sein, die ein Fisch für seine Strecke braucht. Oftmals beißt es dann gleichzeitig an beiden Ruten, wobei das dann meistens kleinere sind, die größeren Fällen aus dem Schema bei mir fast immer raus.
Woher ich das weiß? Mir ist beim Anhieb mal ein gut ausgeloteter Knicklichtschwimmer wohl aufgrund einer sehr rauhen Stelle der Schnur abgerissen.
Man konnte dann sehr gut beobachten, wo der Schwimmer an der Oberfläche entlang gezogen wurde, und wo er dann unterging. Das ganze war sehr zielstrebig, fast den kompletten See entlang. Und nach ca. 2 Stunden war der Schwimmer wieder bei mir, ich hab ihn überworfen und dann den Kerl letztendlich doch gefangen. 
Außerdem, in den Sommermonaten lässt sich, wenn man an einer meiner "Aalstellen" sitzt, die Uhr nach dem ersten Biss stellen. 10 vor 10 bis 10 nach 10 kommt unter Garantie der erste Biss. Der nächste um 12, dann um 2 und dann wieder gegen 4.
Natürlich gibts hier auch Abweichungen, aber das Gesamtbild ergibt dieses Muster.

Bevor man zum Angeln ans Wasser geht, lohnt es sich Beobachtungen zu machen. Einfach mal kurz vor der Dämmerung mit einer starken Taschenlampe ans Wasser gehn. 
Gute Aalstellen sind da, wo sich Krebse aufhalten, sich Kleinfische tummeln, evtl aktuell Fische laichen oder generell an Unterwasserstrukturen. Es gibt Stellen, an denen die Aale nicht zu finden sind/die nicht auf ihrer Fressroute liegen. Wovon das abhängt weiß ich leider nicht, hier hilft nur ausprobieren.
Einfach kurz vor der Dämmerung an Stellen nach solchen Kriterien gucken. Wenn es dann dunkel ist, nochmal rumlaufen, und neben euch ins Wasser leuchten. Häufig stehen die Aale dann wirklich in Armreichweite am Ufer. Seht ihr einen, Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ihr habt eine Stelle auf der Fressroute gefunden. Hier lohnt sich der Ansitz.Seht ihr keinen, probiert euch durch durch die Stellen, die die anderen Merkmale erfüllen. Ein guter Untergrund sind steinige Stellen, überzogen mit einer leichten Schlammschicht und am besten noch einigen angesammelten Blättern. Vielversprechend sind auch Stellen mit überhängenden oder im Wasser hängenden Büschen und Bäumen, denn hier fallen oft Insekten ins Wasser. Allerdings besteht hier eine hohe Gefahr, dass der Aal sich um Wurzeln wickelt.


Aale haben ein sensibles Näschen - vor dem Angeln nicht rauchen oder tanken. Wenns Rauchen sein muss, nehmt euch einen Stock, ritzt den ein, und nutzt das Ding dann als Kippenhalter. Damit hat man dann nicht den Rauchgeruch an den Fingern. Vor dem anködern die Hände auch ruhig nochmal mit Schmutz waschen, durchs Gras ziehen, ö.ä. Lässt sich danach ja am Wasser wieder abwaschen. Auch lassen die Schlangen sich gerne Anfüttern. Hier muss es nicht der Kuhkopf sein. Am einfachsten geht es, wenn ihr einen alten Mixer habt. Einfach ein paar Köfis mit Heim nehmen, rein damit, und die Paste dann beim Aalangeln in einen Futterkorb vor dem Haken. Alternativ Innereien von einem Mittags erbeuteten anderen Fisch. Nur so als Anregung 

Zu den Ködern: Ich fische im Frühjahr gerne Tauwürmer, die fädle ich auf ganzes gern als Würmbündel auf den Haken. Im Sommer nehme ich ganze Köfis oder Fischfetzen. Einfacher Hintergrund: Im Frühjahr Werden Würmer, Maden, Schnecken und anderes Kleingetier durch Hochwasser, etc. Ins Wasser gespült. Die Aale sind das Futter also gewöhnt. Je wärmer das Wasser wird, desto aktiver sind auch die Kleinfische und Krebse. Da ist so ein Wurm ruckzuck vom Haken gezupft. Deswegen verwende ich im Sommer Fischchen. Auch hier gibts die Devise: Zu groß gibts nicht. Will heißen, der Aal greift auch ohne Hemmungen Köfis an, die er nicht ins Maul bekommt. Ist beim Angeln suboptimal, soll aber heißen, dass das nicht unbedingt hinderlich ist. Große Aale beißen aber auch auf kleine Köder. Damit möchte ich nur dazu anregen, keine Angst vor größeren Fischen zu haben. Ich ritze meine Fische in der Seite ein, aber das kann jeder handhaben, wie er selbst möchte.mAuch sind Krebse, zB. Die eingeschleppten amerikanischen sehr gute Köder, da sie einen großen Teil der natürlichen Nahrung der Aale ausmachen

Als Methoden eignet sich sowohl der Schwimmer, als auch das Grundblei. Und selbst beim Schwimmer muss der Köder nicht  in Grundnähe angeboten werden. Macht garnichts, wenn der Wurm einen Meter unter der Wasseroberfläche treibt. Dass der Aal ein reiner Grundfisch ist, halte ich für einen Irrglauben. Gerade die größeren Breitköpfe machen aktiv Jagd auf Rotaugen, und die kleben ja auch nicht am Grund.
Schwimmer verwende ich mittlerweile nurmehr sehr selten, denn da gibt es sehr häufig Beifang in Form von anderen Raubfischen auf Köderfisch oder Fischfetzen und Karpfen und viele kleinere Brasche auf Wurm.
Ich fische das stinknormale 30g Sargblei, darunter Wirbel, daran Vorfach. Also wie vor 50 Jahren. Ich nehme Grundsätzlich 1er Haken, selbst 50cm Schnürsenkel nehmen den ohne Scheu in den Mund. Auf spezielles Vorfachmaterial achte ich nicht, ich greif einfach zu den Fertigpäckchen mit 1er Haken, am besten 40er Mono und ca. 50-70cm Vorfachlänge. Außerdem lässt sich hier doch besser Gegenhalten als bei einem 8 oder 6er. Würmer fädelt ich als Bündel auf den Haken, Fischfetzen zieh ich auf. Ganze Fischchen hänge ich in der Lippe ein. Ich fische meine Karpfenruten auf Aal, dh. 40 er Hauptschnur und 3lbs.
Einen Köder positioniere ich weiter draußen, einen sehr nah am Ufer, ca. 1-2m vom Rand weg.

Zum einstellen der Bremse gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder man stellt die Bremse sehr leicht ein, oder man macht den Bügel komplett auf. Aber wie siehts mit der Bissanzeige bei offenem Bügel aus?
Wenn ich mich schlafen lege beim Aalangeln nutze ich die elektronischen Bissanzeiger vom Karpfenangeln.
Um den Rutenblank einen Kabelbinder, einmal durch sich selbst geschlauft. Rute auf Spannung bringen, Schnur in den Kabelbinder einclipsen und Bügel aufmachen. Bissanzeiger anschalten. So muss der Aal nur kurz ziehen, um die Schnur aus dem Kabelbinder zu ziehen, der Bissanzeiger wird dadurch aktiviert, aber durch den offenen Bügel kann er problemlos abziehen.
Wenn ich direkt neben den Ruten sitze, bring ich die Schnur auf Spannung, mach den Bügel auf, und hänge in die Schnur zwischen dem ersten Ring und der Rolle ein Stöckchen ein. Daran hefte ich meine Glocke. So hab ich nicht das Gebimmel während dem Drill. 

Nur wann ist dann der richtige Moment für den Anschlag gekommen? Dass muss jeder selbst wissen. 
Wenn der Aal bei offenem Bügel konstant abmarschiert, schlage ich direkt an. Wenn er immer mal wieder stoppt, warte ich eher länger.
Bei mir am See beißen die größeren oftmals direkt richtig massiv. Es kommt vor, dass selbst bei offenem Bügel der Bissanzeiger schreit wie bei einem Karpfenrun.

Aal gehakt - und dann?
Sofort raus mit dem Kerl aus dem Wasser. Sobald er irgendwas in die Flossen bekommt, woran er sich festhalten kann, wird er das tun. Es ist unglaublich, wie fest sich sogar kleine um Äste o.ä. rumwickeln können. Deswegen sofort aus dem Wasser raus. Deswegen darfs hier ruhig auch gröberes Gerät wie z.b. Ne 40er Schnur sein. Auch mein Vorfach hat mindestens 40.
Sollte er sich doch mal irgendwo rumgebunden haben, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Abwarten oder abreißen. Beim abwarten entweder die Schnur komplett locker lassen, und hoffen, dass er auf den Schwindel reinfällt und loslässt. Alternativ die Schnur auf Vollspannung bringen, und dann abstellen. Mit genug Zeit lässt er los, weil erschöpft. Auf diese Weise konnte ich bereits nach 3 Stunden einen Aal überzeugen in meine Gefriertruhe zu wandern.
Die Technik mit auf den Rutenblank klopfen hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert, deswegen erwähne ich sie garnicht.
Wenn ihr erstmal einen gefangen habt, kommen oftmals noch mehr - je nachdem, wie die Fressrouten bei euch sind.





Ich hoffe die Anleitung hat gefallen und bringt einige von euch zu ihren Seeschlangen.
Petri Heil und viel Erfolg wünsche ich!#6


----------



## fordfan1 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Musstest du das jetzt posten?

Nun bin ich versucht heute abend auch mal wieder loszuziehen |wavey:


----------



## Daniel SN (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Sehr schön verfasst. Einiges hätte davon auch von mir sein können also freue ich mich das du auch sehr erfolgreich auf Aal unterwegs zu sein scheinst. 
Denn ich / wir mussten uns auch schon anhören das es nicht normal ist so viele und große Aale hinter einander zu fangen. 
Dieses Jahr wird es wohl erst in 2 Wochen bei uns los gehen aber letztes Jahren konnte man sagen das 4-6 Aale durchschnitt waren pro Ansitz. Wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Is bei uns ähnlich: "Im See sin keine Aale..." Die sin schon so verzweifelt, dass man ihnen Forellenteig und halbe Gummifische aus dem Magen holt.
Wenn ich über Nacht bleib hab ich so im Schnitt 4-5 Aale, ca 7 Bisse. Die großen beißen meist erst sehr spät.
Auch tagsüber kann man die Kerle fangen, wobei man dann wahrscheinlich genau deren Standplatz anwerfen muss. Wonach sich der aussucht hab ich leider noch nicht rausgefunden.
Aber als Beispiel, letzte Woche hatte ich einen 83er mit 2 Pfund Nachmittags beim Feedern auf Made. Und meinen größten mit 98 bei ca 4 Pfund hab ich morgens um halb 10 auf nen Tauwurm erwischt.

Hier noch n paar Bilder zum besseren Verständnis









Eine Stelle mit gutem Untergrund und Kleinfisch


----------



## Surf (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Schön geschrieben,  macht Lust demnächst mal wieder auf Aal zu gehen! Hatte es bereits für irgendwan eingeplant aber jetzt kann ich das Wochenende kaum noch abwarten!
Ich seh mich allerdings noch ganz altmodisch rauchen ;-)


----------



## Daniel SN (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Is bei uns ähnlich: "Im See sin keine Aale..." Die sin schon so verzweifelt, dass man ihnen Forellenteig und halbe Gummifische aus dem Magen holt.
> 
> 
> Ich danke dir für diese Erkenntnis!!!
> ...


----------



## hanzz (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Musstest du das jetzt posten?
> 
> Nun bin ich versucht heute abend auch mal wieder loszuziehen |wavey:


 
Stimmt. Man bekommt direkt Bock.

Und wenn ich dann an gebratenen Aal denke...



Sehr schön geschrieben Trollwut #6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Toller Bericht!

Bis auf das alte Ammenmärchen mit dem Rauchen...#d


----------



## Daniel SN (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Bis auf das alte Ammenmärchen mit dem Rauchen...#d



Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen....


----------



## Slick (7. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Ich rauche wie ein Schlot,natürlich aus langweile.:q
Fangen tue ich meine Aale.
Ich darf bis zum 30.4 nur bis 21 Uhr angeln,ist ja nicht mehr lange.

Grüße


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Sehr schöner Bericht! Dankeschön! Vor allem weil ich grad gestern abend mit nem Kumpel absolut erfolglos auf Aal angesessen bin! ;-)

Aber... ich merke unsere Platzwahl und Köderpräsentation war schon mal gut! Jetzt heißt es weiter testen, bzw. länger am Wasser bleiben!

#6


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (8. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

also mit dem rauchen habe ich bis jetzt auch keinen unterschied gemerkt
aber das sind sachen die muss ja jeder selber wissen 
angeln hängt von so vielen sachen ab jedes gewässer ist anders aber wie gesagt bei mir war es nie negativ aufgefallen
ich habe bestimmte 8er lieblingshaken finde die ausreichend habe damit selbst schon kleine waller am rhein rausgeholt
aber ich denke da kommt es auch auf die marke und qualität an
finde es eh sehr schwer mit denn größen wenn man sich 5 haken von verschiedenen herstellern nebeneinander legt sieht man wie sehr sie sich unterscheiden in der größe


----------



## Daniel SN (8. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Deswegen kauft bei mir nur das Auge. 
Auf die Grössenangabe gebe ich seit Jahren nichts mehr wenn es auf Aal geht.


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Danke allen für die netten Kommentare 

Bezüglich rauchen: Ich selbst machs seit Jahren mit dem Stöckchen, deswegen hab ich keinen Vergleichswert, wies ohne is. Aber die 2 Minuten sowas zu schnitzen hab ich, wenn ich am wasser sitz. Außerdem siehts edler aus :q



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Aber... ich merke unsere Platzwahl und Köderpräsentation war schon mal gut! Jetzt heißt es weiter testen, bzw. länger am Wasser bleiben!
> #6




Wenn ihr zu weit seid, würd ich einfach jede Rute mit anderen Ködern und in unterschiedlichen Ufernähen probieren, und dann auf das umstellen, was Erfolg bringt.
Und evtl. auch mal beim örtlichen Metzger Hühnchenleber besorgen und die dann Mittags vorm Angeln an der entsprechenden Stelle versenken #h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bezüglich rauchen: Ich selbst machs seit Jahren mit dem Stöckchen, deswegen hab ich keinen Vergleichswert, wies ohne is. Aber die 2 Minuten sowas zu schnitzen hab ich, wenn ich am wasser sitz. Außerdem siehts edler aus :q



Wenn´s Dir Spaß macht dann mach´s weiter so!

Aber die Geschichte ist glaub ich eher so eine moderne Legende, die irgendwann mal in die Welt gesetzt wurde und sich seitdem munter verbreitet hat.

Vergleichswert hast Du ja keinen...
Ich schon:
Ich rauch schon immer beim Aalangeln und fang bestimmt nicht unterdurchschniitlich.
Hab sogar eher die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht:
Das meine Nikotinwürmer besser fangen...|supergri

Und ich kenn etliche Geschichten von starken Rauchern, die sehr erfolgreiche Aalangler waren.

Schaden tut´s also wohl nur, wenn man dran glaubt...


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Gabs da nicht mal so einen englischen Angler, der n hiesigen Vergleich angestellt hat ?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Ich glaub sogar, irgendwas im Hinterkopf zu haben, daß der legendäre John Sidley gequalmt hat, wie ein gebrochener Ofen...


----------



## Casso (9. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Danke für deinen interessanten Beitrag Trollwut.#6
Ich selber habe meinen Angelschein noch nicht soooo lange und habe dementsprechend wenig Erfahrung. Klar, mit dem Feedern kenne ich mich mittlerweile aus aber was Raubfische oder Aalansitz angeht sieht es noch relativ mau aus. 

Von daher begrüße ich deinen Text. War gut zu lesen und hat mir gleich ein paar, wie ich denke hilfreiche Tipps gegeben. Das Aale einer Route folgen wusste ich bis dato gar nicht. Auch die Sache mit der Standortwahl und dem Köder finde ich interessant. Werde am Wochenende mal beim Ansitzen mit ´nem Kumpel schnacken, wann wir denn mal zusammen den Aalen nachstellen. Einmal haben wir es bisher probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Wird also langsam mal Zeit. 

Gruß,
Casso


----------



## tomsen83 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Wenns mich mal packt und ich ne Rute auf Aal raushänge wird der Köfi wie folgt angeködert.

Mit Ködernadel der Länge nach auf das Vorfach auffädeln. Haken aus dem Maul zur Seite raus schauen lassen (Haken mit weitem Bogen nutzen!). Dann Köfi auf harten Boden legen und "sanft" drauf treten. Der Fisch darf ruhig platzen. Dann mit der Ködernadel noch die Schwimmblase (sofern nicht bereits hinüber) entlüften und mit minimalster Bebleiung hinaus schlenzen. Idealerweise an freier Leine wenn die Bedingungen es zu lassen.

Funzt eigentlich immer...


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Wenns mich mal packt und ich ne Rute auf Aal raushänge wird der Köfi wie folgt angeködert.
> 
> Mit Ködernadel der Länge nach auf das Vorfach auffädeln. Haken aus dem Maul zur Seite raus schauen lassen (Haken mit weitem Bogen nutzen!). Dann Köfi auf harten Boden legen und "sanft" drauf treten. Der Fisch darf ruhig platzen. Dann mit der Ködernadel noch die Schwimmblase (sofern nicht bereits hinüber) entlüften und mit minimalster Bebleiung hinaus schlenzen. Idealerweise an freier Leine wenn die Bedingungen es zu lassen.
> 
> Funzt eigentlich immer...




Moin,

das mit dem zermatschten Fisch höre ich nicht zum ersten mal.

Hast Du denn auch Beifänge drauf wie Zander/Wels/Hecht?

Welche Köfilänge verwendest Du und beschreib´ doch bitte mal, wie die Bisse auf Köfi sind und wann du anschlägst.

Danke !

R.S.

P.S: Andere dürfen dazu nat. auch was sagen


----------



## kridkram (11. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Interessanter Beitrag Trollwut, hab auch schon festgestellt, das viele Angler eigentlich eher am Aal vorbei fischen! Mal paar Infos von meiner Aalangelei. Jetzt im Frühjahr fische ich relativ fein auf Aal, dh so Hakengrösse 4-6 und als Köder kommen Kompostwürmer und Maden zum Einsatz, Tauwurm fast nie und wenn dann nur ein halber. Gerade jetzt wenn das Laichen startet, hab ich mit kleineren Ködern bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, man kann vor allem schnell anschlagen und damit die Gefahr des Schluckens minimieren, falls untermassig und released. Viele fange ich bei Tag direkt an den Laichplätzen der Weisfische, Nachtangeln ist da nicht unbedingt nötig. Generell fische ich nah am Ufer, manchmal nur nen Meter weg, unbedingtes schleichen ist klar. Wenn dann die Brut da ist, nehme ich Köfis in der Grösse die rumschwimmt, bei uns gibts gut Zander und das ist mir ein lieber Beifang! Ab der Zeit füttere ich auch an wenn ich die ganze Nacht bleibe. Ich bestelle mir immer mehrere Liter Maden und friere sie in ein Liter Beuteln ein. Wenn es dunkelt füttere ich so 3-4 Liter an, oft hole ich mir bei Aldi Krebsfleisch oder Shrimps und geb da was dazu. Ich verwende dann auch das Fleisch oft mal zum angeln und es hat mir schon öfters Erfolg gebracht. Probieren, probieren..... Zum Herbst hin werden meine Köfi dann etwas grösser bis so ende Oktober, dann wieder kleiner. Je nach Wetter mache ich im Dezember meine letzte Ansitze, trübe u milde Nächte mit etwas Wind , sind Favorit. Die Bisse kommen dann zaghaft und dauern länger ehe ich anschlage. Übrigens kann man Würmer aufpeppen, indem man etwas Öl aus ner Sardinendose zu gibt, sehr häufig verwende ich nen Kombiköder, halber Köfi und dann noch Wurm drauf. Ich finde die Lockwirkung besser und der halbe Köfi hindert Schnürsenkel am schlucken.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomsen83 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das mit dem zermatschten Fisch höre ich nicht zum ersten mal.
> 
> ...


Beifang habe ich gar nicht. Das liegt aber am Spot. Ich mach das maximal nebenbei beim grillen vom Verein aus. Ab und zu gehen aber Brassen auf die Köderfische drauf. 
Zur Ködergröße: je nachdem was auf der Senke ist. Je später das Jahr desto größer der Köderfisch. Die Bisse sind völlig unterschiedlich. Da ich wie gesagt fast ohne Blei fische, rennen die Aale einfach los. Der Anschlag kommt dann auch immer sofort. Fehlbisse sind auch sehr sehr selten. 
Wie gesagt, ich mach das alles mehr so nebenbei, gehe aber selten ohne aal vom Wasser. 
Ich Fische auch nur eine Rute und die fast immer maximal ein oder zwei Meter vom Ufer entfernt. 
Zum Sommer hin besorge ich mir bei uns am Slip ein oder zwei Krebse. Die ebenfalls im Ganzen aufgezogen sind noch nen bisschen besser! Wurm nervt eher, da zuppelts ständig...


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Danke für die Antwort und Petri #6

R.S.


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Ich hatte heute Nacht 4 Bisse, wovon icch einen nicht bemerkt hab, der sich dann festgesetzt hat.
Einen ca. 60er hab ich auf Wurm erwischt. Da der sich aber nur ein Unterlippenpircing gesetzt hatte, schwimmt der wieder.
Hab grad geträumt ich hätt n richtig fetten 1,20m Aal gefangen. Bissanzeiger piepst, ich wach auf, und fang dann nur einem mit 60. Man war ich enttäuscht 

Aber wie auf Ansage, der erste Biss um dreiviertel 10, der zweite um kurz nach 12, der gefangene Aal um 2, und den nicht bemerkten Biss irgendwann gegen 4, schätzungsweise


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Nacht 4 Bisse, wovon icch einen nicht bemerkt hab, der sich dann festgesetzt hat.
> Einen ca. 60er hab ich auf Wurm erwischt. Da der sich aber nur ein Unterlippenpircing gesetzt hatte, schwimmt der wieder.
> Hab grad geträumt ich hätt n richtig fetten 1,20m Aal gefangen. Bissanzeiger piepst, ich wach auf, und fang dann nur einem mit 60. Man war ich enttäuscht
> 
> Aber wie auf Ansage, der erste Biss um dreiviertel 10, der zweite um kurz nach 12, der gefangene Aal um 2, und den nicht bemerkten Biss irgendwann gegen 4, schätzungsweise




Petri !

wie sind denn gerade die Lufttemperaturen bei Euch?

Es ist ja wieder etwas abgekühlt - da wundert es mich, dass Du so gut fängst !

R.S.


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Danke dir.
Aktuell 16 Grad bei praller Sonne. Gestern Nacht geschätzte 5-7 Grad bei teilweise bewölkt.
Mich wundert die Menge an Bissen eher hinsichtlich der Helligkeit. Trotz teilweise sehr dichten Wolken wars nachts knallehell. Kopflampe war nicht nötig!
Bisse kamen allerdings eher vorsichtig und zaghaft. Wie gesagt, einen garnicht bemerkt. Normalerweise rumpeln die vollkommen drauf.


----------



## börnie (17. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

wow...sehr schöner Eingangsbericht Trollwut! Ich kann aus fast 40 Jahren  Aal-Angelei nahezu alles bestätigen und Deine Ausführungen decken sich  weitgehend mit meinen Erfahrungen.

Was die Raucherfinger  angeht..na ja. Damit habe ich auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Als ich  früher selber noch gequalmt hab wie ´ne Dampflokomotive, habe ich  trotzdem meine Aale gefangen. Im See, im Fluss - egal. Ich hab mir auch  Autan draufgeknallt...oder an einem heißen Sommertag Sonnencreme (kein  Scherz) und ohne sonderliche Vorsicht, habe ich Aale gefangen. Die Frage  ist aber: Wieviel und welche Größen hätte ich gefangen, wenn ich  sorgfälltiger auf solche Dinge geachtet hätte ?!
Viele Jahre später  bin ich regelmäßig mit einem Freund zum Aal-Fischen gezogen. Er Raucher -  ich nicht (mehr). Ich habe bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sehr oft die  bessere Fische gefangen. Es scheint sich mit der Zeit etwas geändert zu  haben.
Heute fische ich noch vorsichtiger. Ich fasse kein  Knicklicht mit blosen Händen an (schon mal dran gerochen ?), und wenn  ich schwitze weil es schwühl und heiß ist, fasse ich nicht mal den Köder  (meistens Fisch) mit den Händen an. Mag sein das mich viele für ´n  Spinner halten, aber ich fange dort gute Aale wo andere schon lange  keine mehr an der Leine hatten. 

Was mir auch noch auf dem Herzen liegt ist das Thema anfüttern. 
Ich  unterscheide zwischen anfüttern und anlocken. Der Unterschied ist  riesig. Ein Aal (selbst ein 4 pfünder) ist keine Fressmaschine. Aale  haben einen sehr kleinen Magen und sind schnell gesättigt, oft für Tage.  Wenn wirklich angefüttert wird, läuft man sehr schnell Gefahr das der  Aal die Angelstelle zwar flott findet, aber auch genauso flott satt ist.  Außerdem finden sich an einer reinen Futterstelle nicht nur Aale ein,  sondern auch Unmenge Aal-Beutetiere. Krebse, Kleinfische usw.. Unser  Köder ist dann nur noch eine Fressgelegenheit von vielen. Besser ist es ,  wenn man nicht anfüttert sondern anlockt. 1-2-3 Brassen fangen und  zerkleinert in einem alten Drahtsetzkescher unweit der Angelstelle  versenken. 
Was ich auch ganz gut finde sind die Aal-Feederkörbe in denen sich auch einiges unterbringen lässt. 
Bemerkenswert  ist noch, das die Aale die auf einem "angelockten" Angelplatz beißen,  den Köder dort nahezu auf der Stelle nehmen und recht zügig angeschlagen  werden können. 
Viele Grüße
Udo


----------



## zokker (17. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Angel auch fast nur mit Fisch. Achte aber immer darauf, wenn ich mit ganzen Fischen angle, das die Blase heil bleibt. Das Gewicht des Hakens ist dann das Gegengewicht, so das der Fisch dich über Grund schwebt. 
Das mit dem Anfüttern mach ich auch, 1-2 Fische auf einem Eimerdeckel klein schneiden und dann schön mit Schwung ab damit. Wirft sich mit einem Eimerdeckel recht gut.
Die Fischstücke werden auch recht gut angenommen, hab beim Aal ausnehmen schon öfter Fischstückchen wiedergefunden.
1 Mal ist es mir aber zum Verhängnis geworden. Ist 2 Jahre her, da hatte ich einen guten Biss, zog ordentlich ab. Kurz gewartet und dann Anhieb, ja sitzt dachte ich. Aber nach 1-2 Metern als der Aal dann mitkam, war er plötzlich wieder ab. 
Ran gekurbelt und zum Vorschein kam dann das hier.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Paar Aalstellen wurden gestern auch vorbereitet und warten nun auf uns.


----------



## Daniel SN (22. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

4 Aale aber 2 Satzaale darunter. 
62 und 83 cm mit 420 und 900 Gramm.


----------



## venny (23. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

ich war am we auch unterwegs ,an der Möhne
nachdem ich ein Tag davor Tag zaghafte vorsichtige bisse hatte und nix verhaften konnte,dieses mal 2Stck ,klassisch auf Wurm
war eigentlich spontan ,2Tage tolles Wetter da musste was gehen..
Beide auch vor 23 Uhr!


----------



## Daniel SN (23. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

Super!!!
 Ich muss jetzt auch gleich wieder mit einem Boardie los mal schauen was bei rum kommt.


----------



## venny (23. April 2014)

*AW: Aalangeln im See*

sauber,schreib rein was es gab!:vik:


----------

